

iOS 8 Security Flaw Makes It Possible to Bypass Touch ID and Password - tshtf
http://gizmodo.com/ios-8-security-flaw-makes-it-possible-to-bypass-touch-i-1640152643

======
LeoPanthera
Is it possible it's just reading his fingerprint, unlocking, but not sending
him to the home screen until he swipes?

I'd like to see it tried without the correct fingerprint registered.

